
Open Sourcing Mantis - el_duderino
https://medium.com/netflix-techblog/open-sourcing-mantis-a-platform-for-building-cost-effective-realtime-operations-focused-5b8ff387813a
======
Sander_Marechal
Not cool to use the name of an existing open source project:
[https://www.mantisbt.org/](https://www.mantisbt.org/)

